# Cutest baby goat in the whole world! :)



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I really love this little girl. She is 10 days old today!  Meet Rosalie


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Super cute!!! What breed?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is really pretty. I like her markings. I have one with a face like that, and she is my favorite too!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Seriously !!! Oooooo! I LOVE HER! She still does look like she has some black on her too  

Have you ever had any black babies from the buck you are selling?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have had black babies from him. His mother has thrown black as well. This one isn't his though. She is from a CODI buck. I bought her mom bred. Her brown goes into black on her legs and ears and she has a deep brown streak down her back. 

She is a full blood boer.  I'm proud of this little girl.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yep a little chocolate girl! Are you keeping her? You ought to be proud


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh yes! She is staying here! If I decide to show, I may use her.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

She is absolutely beautiful! I loooooooove her I want her sooo bad!!! Haha she is very pretty and big for 10 days!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, she is gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful Awesome coloring


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

She's darling, and I love her coloring. Would love to see more of the little black and white one behind her too!! i'm just partial to black babies I guess!!! We've got a % black boer here that just had twin black babies with a touch of white, but lost the little buckling!!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Just goats said:


> She's darling, and I love her coloring. Would love to see more of the little black and white one behind her too!! i'm just partial to black babies I guess!!! We've got a % black boer here that just had twin black babies with a touch of white, but lost the little buckling!!


Awww, it's no fun to loose them. Here is a pic of that boy from my Nubian cross girl. He is a feisty little booger!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

both are adorable: )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ agreed! Double cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're both absolutely adorable!!!! Love those ears!


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Ahh he's darling, love his ears too!!! thanks for posting the pictures!!!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Just one word for her from me
LOVE <3


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WELL, I hate to tell you, no she is not the curest goat. So you don't get to upset, I will take her off your hands. :ROFL:

Really she is beautiful. I see her doing VERY well for you. :dance::thumbup:


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Now that's a little sweet pea right there!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

So cute! Being used to dairy types these babies look so chunky. So impressive!


----------

